# New to Dubai doggy info: boarding, dogsitting, etc



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi all just wondering if anyone has recommendations for a good dog boarding place for when we take little trips about here and there? Something thats reliable, affordable with wonderful dog-loving people working there would be great. 

Also, we never found information about driving to Oman to go camping with our dog other than sedating him and covering him with a blanket in the back seat. Sounds too awful to do that to Bobo! All of the import/export/re-import requirements dont specify 3 days vacations at all and we can't get a clear answer. Oh well maybe its fate, maybe if we did bring him, he would get kicked by a camel or bit by a snake! He is quite the doofus and would try to play with both.

Also, anyone have any daycare recommendations?? Someone who comes to your place to walk and feed your dog type of thing??

Thanks 

P.S. we live in the greens and it has great dog facilities if anyone wants to come over for a play date. Bodie loves to play tag and he thinks hes Hulk Hogan sometimes with his wrestling skills.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dubai Dog Training and dog Sitting Pet Accessories they look after your pet in your own home.

You could call Dubai Kennels and Cattery (DKC) for advice about taking your dog into Oman. They are a pet relocation company so may be able to help you with that. Do not use their kennel service though- I used to work for them and would strongly advise anyone not to leave their pet with them!

DKC ~ Dubai Pets, Dubai Dogs Cats Animals, Kennels Cattery Relocation


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

AndreaMarshall said:


> Hi all just wondering if anyone has recommendations for a good dog boarding place for when we take little trips about here and there? Something thats reliable, affordable with wonderful dog-loving people working there would be great.
> 
> Also, we never found information about driving to Oman to go camping with our dog other than sedating him and covering him with a blanket in the back seat. Sounds too awful to do that to Bobo! All of the import/export/re-import requirements dont specify 3 days vacations at all and we can't get a clear answer. Oh well maybe its fate, maybe if we did bring him, he would get kicked by a camel or bit by a snake! He is quite the doofus and would try to play with both.
> 
> ...




Hi!

How big is bobo? I have a chihuahua who woudl really like a play date if your dog insn´t too big.

Tess and Baloo (live in the marina)


----------

